# ca. 1948 G. Fiori w/ Cambio Corsa



## Freqman1 (Feb 26, 2022)

My latest Italian stallion newly arrived from Bologna, Italy. A huge thanks to Darren @dnc1 for putting me in touch with the seller and thank goodness for Google translate! It took 22 days but worth the wait. I believe this has some components such as bars, stem, and brakes that aren't contemporary but I'm ok with that. If anyone has any info on this maker or more info on the bike I would appreciate it--I can't find anything. V/r Shawn


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 26, 2022)

So glad it all worked out well Shawn. 
It certainly looks fantastic and a great addition to your burgeoning collection of 'Cambio Corsa' equipped machines.
I look forward to learning more about it along the way.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 27, 2022)

dnc1 said:


> So glad it all worked out well Shawn.
> It certainly looks fantastic and a great addition to your burgeoning collection of 'Cambio Corsa' equipped machines.
> I look forward to learning more about it along the way.



Thanks Darren. This makes my fourth Cambio Corsa equipped bike along with two Paris-Roubaix bikes. I’m hoping someone may have more info on this maker. V/r Shawn


----------



## juvela (Feb 27, 2022)

-----

congratulations upon this arrivenation nuovo!   🤩

---

frame -

head lugs are Agrati pattern "BRIANZA"
upper head lug is item N. 000.8034
lower head lug is item N. 000.8033

seat lug is Agrati pattern "ROMA" and is item N. 023.8059, used here with Malaguti plugs it is also made with standard binder ears and in a bare form without either binder ears or Malaguti plugs

bottom bracket shell is Agrati pattern "AM"

---

fittings -

headset appears to be Way-Assauto although Agrati also offered a set of this pattern; theirs is item Art. 209.3071

earliest possible date for cycle's Tecno Tubo Torino Gran Prix stem w/allen expander is ~1966

pedals Sheffield (Noli-Cattaneo) model Corsa Nr. 655

Fratelli Pietra brake calipers appear to be Universal Sport model Nr. 131, levers appear to be model Nr. 306

rims look like they may be NISI

---

marque -

as you likely discovered in your searches there is another Fiori marque belonging to the Canadian firm of NORCO, based in Burnaby, British Columbia

most of their Fiori badged cycles are contract manufactured in Japan but there are also a few top end models which were done in Italy by Tomasso

so it is important to include the "G." when searching

there have been at least twenty cycle producers based in the city of Forli -









						Archivio costruttori di bici emilia-romagna
					

Archivio costruttori di bici dell'emilia romagna, da Piacenza a Rimini, Ortelli, Rauler, Marastoni, Paletti, Patelli vita e lavoro degli artigiani




					www.frameteller.it
				




-----


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 27, 2022)

juvela said:


> -----
> 
> congratulations upon this arrivenation nuovo!   🤩
> 
> ...



Thanks for the excellent run down! Yep I have run across the Japanese built bikes but have struck out on the G. Fiori so far. V/r Shawn


----------



## Jesper (Feb 27, 2022)

Outstanding! Thanks for the detailed photos. Is the seat tube decal "STILE"? What is the decal on the "Special" stem? I am waiting for some responses regarding the Fiori brand.

 I am still trying to find a means of shipping the "Cambio" bike. My frame supplier is only 115Km from it, and although I offered substantial monetary incentive to retrieve it, they balked. They will pack and ship a bike to me from their own inventory for €150, but want €1000 to retrieve, pack, and ship. I've given them $1000s in business over many years so I am a bit disappointed that they are not being reasonable; they might not hear from me anymore. Now I am contacting every local bike shop in the area for estimates since they are all within 10Km and the bike is pretty much disassembled already. I could take an Italian vacation for about the same cost and pick it up myself.


----------



## Freqman1 (Feb 27, 2022)

Jesper said:


> Outstanding! Thanks for the detailed photos. Is the seat tube decal "STILE"? What is the decal on the "Special" stem? I am waiting for some responses regarding the Fiori brand.
> 
> I am still trying to find a means of shipping the "Cambio" bike. My frame supplier is only 115Km from it, and although I offered substantial monetary incentive to retrieve it, they balked. They will pack and ship a bike to me from their own inventory for €150, but want €1000 to retrieve, pack, and ship. I've given them $1000s in business over many years so I am a bit disappointed that they not being reasonable; they might not hear from me anymore. Now I am contacting every local bike shop in the area for estimates since they are all within 10Km and the bike is pretty much disassembled already. I could take an Italian vacation for about the same cost and pick it up myself.



Well hopefully it works out for you. Here are some additional shots of the decals. V/r Shawn


----------



## juvela (Feb 27, 2022)

-----

model name of stem is Gran Prix

launch of the original hex head version ~1963-64

"Special" merely an appelation









-----


----------



## Jesper (Feb 28, 2022)

Thanks for the additional photos Shawn! I knew there was a Gran Prix stem, but thought it was marked as such. Is GRAN PRIX cast into the left side, or just 3ttt?


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 1, 2022)

Just 3ttt


----------



## Jesper (Mar 1, 2022)

@Freqman1  thanks man!


----------



## Jesper (Mar 12, 2022)

Finally joining the "cambio corsa club" and getting the details complete for shipping this Paglioli cambio corsa bike across the pond. Seller made things very difficult even while being quite flexible when trying  to accommodate my needs.

I'll get a thread going on it when it arrives; only poor seller photos at this time. It has never left its hometown of Modena. Luckily, I have a dealer friend who lives a couple Km's from the bike's location that is facilitating the shipping, as well as having an excellent head badge for it. I am purchasing a nice Giulietta frame to accompany it since it was much cheaper to use two boxes than one large box and as a thank you for Sergio's assistance.


----------



## bikerbluz (Mar 12, 2022)

Congrats Jesper on getting that worked out. Any ideas yet on a possible year for this new beauty?


----------



## Jesper (Mar 12, 2022)

bikerbluz said:


> Congrats Jesper on getting that worked out. Any ideas yet on a possible year for this new beauty?



No idea as to the year yet. Original equipment, except I believe the crankset,  3t cockpit, and definitely the pedals are replacements. I am also dubious about the hubs (rear anyways) and freewheel due to missing spoke guard. Pump is stated as original, but that is a much newer (circa 70s-80s) SILCA pump; definitely not 40s. I need to get a better look at the Universal brakes (pre-Mod. 50/51 Extra;  Mod. 39s?, BREV 361556, and not BREV 361666). There are 2 versions of the rod lever handle design; early version with a star, these are the later version with essentially the same design used on cable shift levers. There were 2 rod length variants: short set "Corsa", long set "Sport" (prior to '46 only 1 length; not sure which was earliest length). Note: my '53 Campy catalog states: "A richiesta si forniscono i cambi con le maniglie più lunghe per cicli de turismo" ("On request we can supply gearboxes with longer handles for touring cycles"); I don't know if that pertains the rod height or specifically to the rod handle section length. Missing spoke guard, but there a couple versions of it that would also have helped determine age (later was larger diameter; I believe to be used on the 19 tooth drop-out frame for 5 speed freewheels). I know it has the pre-1949 quick release design without "D" rings. I think the frame will be circa 1946-1948; maybe slightly earlier, but I doubt later than 1949. The drop-out tooth count is 17 versus 19, and it has a 4 speed freewheel.


----------



## bikerbluz (Mar 13, 2022)

_Thanks Jesper for all the amazing information. Looking forward to your progress on this one. _


----------



## juvela (Mar 13, 2022)

-----

fittings -

possible that person who fitted present chainset may have reused the oem bottom bracket cups

if so, they could provide a clue to the original chainset

suspect two most likely producers would have been Giostra & Way-Assauto although FB, Agrati and Gnutti could also be candidates...


-----


----------

